
1993 AT&T Vision of the future video nails it - mikeyanderson
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=19&v=fq7FgV8iAe8
======
warrenm
I remember seeing a _demo_ of video conferencing over fiber optic lines back
in '89

